# Picnic Table and Benches



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

This is my version of an X-Leg Picnic Table & Benches. A neighbor across the street ask if I would build it. I found plans online from a Redwood Supplier and my "client" wanted the table to be longer and wider. The finish size of the table is 70"L x 31"W x 30"H. Then benches are 70"L x 13 1/2" W x 18" H. 

I did have to modify the plans a few times. As some of you may remember, then benches needed some form of additional support with the long span. I installed a center leg that was cut 1/8" shorter than the end legs to cancel out the "Teeter-Totter" factor. I also modified the legs so they would flare out wider where it met the turf to prevent a tipping problem. 

The table has two additional cleats installed and they are located about at the center of the table where the braces meet the top to the legs. 

More info can be found here--> http://www.rhodeswoodsmith.com/Picnic%20Table%20Info.htm
There's also a construction page that explains some of my reasons for how this was built. My client has it now on their patio and they love it. 

Thanks for looking...

Tom


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice Job, looks great


----------

